# Hello from MA



## Hiho (May 12, 2014)

Hi, I'm new here. I enjoy knitting and crocheting, but consider myself a novice. My goal is to get confident enough to try a sweater (one knitted and one crocheted).


----------



## Nana Doreen (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello and welcome from England. :-D


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Welcome to Paradise from Wisconsin. I learned to knit while winding yarn on the back of the chair where my mother was knitting. My mother's words of wisdom were if you can do a knit stitch and a purl stitch and not drop the needles, you can make anything!! You can do it


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Welcome to Paradise from a wet and cold day in France. You will get a lot of help and encouragement here on KP.


----------



## YoK2tog (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi and welcome from Indianapolis area. Just ask and lots of help will come your way from the awesome yarn masters on this forum.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Welcome to the forum from Pennsylvania!


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hiho said:


> Hi, I'm new here. I enjoy knitting and crocheting, but consider myself a novice. My goal is to get confident enough to try a sweater (one knitted and one crocheted).


Welcome from Western Michigan. You've come to the right place. There are some real Pro's on KP and they'll help you get it done and done well. Never met people like these in my life and they are amazing.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Welcome to the kp family. :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome! Try a baby sweater first. They are small and are good for quicker gratification!


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi! Welcome from Ohio


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Welcome from Alabama!


----------



## DianneWoodis (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi, I am also in Ma. Would find interesting if we were neighbors. Everyone here is so knowledgable and helpful. It is the first site I check out each morning.


----------



## unicornbus (Jan 25, 2014)

Hello, I'm also from Ma. Where in Ma. are both of you. I'm from New Bedford...that's almost on Cape Cod.


----------



## kareb (Dec 30, 2013)

Welcome from your neighbor, Connecticut.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Welcome from Tennessee.... we're happy to have you here. Ask any questions you may have... people here are very helpful and encouraging. Keep practicing!


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi and welcome from Mass as well. I managed to knit a sweater after I joined this group. It gave me the confidence to start. then with the help of many on here I finished it.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello - I am also originally from Ma. Welcome


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Taunton - Close to New Bedford.


----------



## maxine040 (Jul 3, 2012)

Billerica- close to Lowell.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Welcome from Western North Carolina!


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome to you from Western Pa.


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Welcome to KP*, from the Wheat fields of Kansas, USA


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Pa


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Welcome. I grew up in MA. Now I live in Maine. Enjoy your time here.


SEA


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome from Ohio. You will get all the help you need from this site.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi and welcome from SC


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome from sunny Florida.


----------



## bettyboop116 (Feb 16, 2014)

Welcome from another from MA.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Welcome from the Pioneer Valley.


----------



## gbelle (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi! Welcome from quincy ma.


----------



## gram98 (Jul 8, 2013)

Welcome from RI. This is a great forum. Lots of super folks who are very willing to help.


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome from South Florida!


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Welcome from another MA resident (lifelong). I'm sure you will be happy here..... and probably addicted like many of us!


----------



## regina7430 (Jul 31, 2011)

Welcome from MA!


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome to KP where knitting/crocheting fans live. I'm originally from Marlborough/Hudson area. You'll enjoy this site.


----------



## mjewell3029 (Sep 30, 2011)

Welcome from Virginia formerly Massachusetts


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Welcome from Boston via New Bedford.


----------



## Granny2005 (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm in NH would love to know how close you'll are to me.
This is a great place.


----------



## scozzi (Jun 26, 2012)

Welcome from Bedford, MA. Enjoy! You will spend hours and hours on here!


----------



## Hiho (May 12, 2014)

I'm from Westfield, just outside Springfield in the western part of MA.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I've always said we should have forums by state. We have so many wonderful peeps from MA!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi, and a warm welcome from Australia


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> I've always said we should have forums by state. We have so many wonderful peeps from MA!


yes we do..should have a "reunion" in the middle of the state some day!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

rasputin said:


> yes we do..should have a "reunion" in the middle of the state some day!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## whiterose (Oct 19, 2012)

Welcome from Danvers, MA


----------



## Mneets (Oct 4, 2011)

Hiho said:


> Hi, I'm new here. I enjoy knitting and crocheting, but consider myself a novice. My goal is to get confident enough to try a sweater (one knitted and one crocheted).


hi and welcome from Suffield CT. Grew up in W SPFLD MA. You will love it here!


----------



## caseykey (Jun 14, 2013)

Welcome Mass. I use to live in Leominster. Where do you live?


----------



## nellie47 (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome from central Mass. You will love this site.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Arizona!


----------



## Sudie (Mar 31, 2011)

I am from MA also, just north of Boston off Route 128. Where in MA?


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

Sudie said:


> I am from MA also, just north of Boston off Route 128. Where in MA?


I am on North shore, Lynn, Mass.
Pat


----------



## gmajulie01 (Jun 5, 2013)

Welcome to KP from Southern Minnesota!!


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

If you are anywhere near Springfield we would love to have you join our knitting group. If you are interested send me a PM and I will give you all the details.

Elaine Ohs


----------



## DianneWoodis (Apr 6, 2011)

This istoo funny. Where in New Bedford are you? I am also in New Bedford downtown at Melville Towers.


----------



## unicornbus (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm near Holy Name Church


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

unicornbus said:


> I'm near Holy Name Church


Summer St? 
I'm hoping to get back to NB in June for the Poilsh church festival.


----------



## unicornbus (Jan 25, 2014)

Mt. Pleasant St.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

unicornbus said:


> Mt. Pleasant St.


That's right. Summer is Sacred Heart. DUH

It's been over 3.5 yrs since I was in NB. Even more since I was around town there.

Where did you go to school, unicornbus?

Where did you go to school, *Diane*?


----------



## unicornbus (Jan 25, 2014)

SwampCatNana said:


> That's right. Summer is Sacred Heart. DUH
> 
> It's been over 3.5 yrs since I was in NB. Even more since I was around town there.
> 
> ...


I went to school at 
Cedar Grove, Clark St. School, Clifford School, Normandin, and New Bedford High...None of them exist as they did back in the day!!!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

unicornbus said:


> I went to school at
> Cedar Grove, Clark St. School, Clifford School, Normandin, and New Bedford High...None of them exist as they did back in the day!!!


I went to K-3 at Clark St School, which is now a factory for making lobster traps! I actually moved back to NB in '99 and live across the street from Clark St School. That little dead end street --- Myrtle st.


----------



## Pattimax56 (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome! I'm from Swampscott. Hope you enjoy this site as much as I do.


----------



## unicornbus (Jan 25, 2014)

SwampCatNana said:


> I went to K-3 at Clark St School, which is now a factory for making lobster traps! I actually moved back to NB in '99 and live across the street from Clark St School. That little dead end street --- Myrtle st.


I was at Clark St. For 2nd & 3rd...Maybe we know each other...PM.me.


----------



## unicornbus (Jan 25, 2014)

SwampCatNana said:


> I went to K-3 at Clark St School, which is now a factory for making lobster traps! I actually moved back to NB in '99 and live across the street from Clark St School. That little dead end street --- Myrtle st.


I was at Clark St. For 2nd & 3rd...Maybe we know each other...PM.me.


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome from London.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Howdy!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------

